# Mephiston: Blood of Sanguinius by Darius Hinks



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Mephiston: Blood of Sanguinius (eBook)

*Mephiston: Blood of Sanguinius*

*A Blood Angels novel*
A religious civil war brings the Blood Angels, commanded by Chief Librarian Mephiston, to a shrine world where they find a mystery that might help Mephiston understand how he survived the Black Rage – and perhaps cure the Blood Angels of their affliction.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
It delves into the curse of the Blood Angels and how Mephiston survived it, while also exploring notions of faith and the influence of the Emperor on the Imperium of the 41st millennium.



*THE STORY*
The shrine world of Divinatus Prime has become lost to the light of the Astronomican and no ship can piece its veil. Only the Lord of Death himself, Blood Angels Chief Librarian Mephiston, has any hope of discerning the fate of this once pious world. After enacting a powerful blood ritual, Mephiston and an honour guard of his fellow Blood Angels reach the stricken shrine world to find it seized by religious civil war. Each faction fights for dominance of a potent artefact, the Blade Petrific, said to be wrought by the Emperor Himself. Yet there is more at work here than a mere ideological schism, for Mephiston believes Divinatus Prime could offer answers to how he became the Lord of Death, he who resisted the Black Rage, and possibly even a way to end the curse of ‘the Flaw’ in all Blood Angels.

Written by Darius Hinks






Instant buy for me, an interesting premise and a great lead character. PLUS someone entirely new doing the Blood Angels.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Found it a good read with deep insight into the blood angels' librarians and Mephiston himself. Super intense amounts of psychics unleashed and showing just how incredibly powerful Mephiston truly are. 

The story had an interesting plotline, but the book is clearly setup for a sequel, though I wish it had more consequence as the grandiose words of the advertisement hinted at. The book's plot can best be described with two words, which is quite ironic for the blood angels. 


Red Herring.

But perhaps it was intentional? Who knows.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Three hours this time? I understand books being extremely hard to put down (Sons of Russ for me) but thats not always an indicator of a great book.

What about this one was so good? I get deep insights and a lot of psychic powers but what about them? How does the author handle the material, how about the characters and the story?

Perhaps you might want to start doing some book reviews Lucian?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Three hours this time? I understand books being extremely hard to put down (Sons of Russ for me) but thats not always an indicator of a great book.
> 
> What about this one was so good? I get deep insights and a lot of psychic powers but what about them? How does the author handle the material, how about the characters and the story?
> 
> Perhaps you might want to start doing some book reviews Lucian?


Ive always been a speedreader. I learned to read before I could spell, my first teacher always thought I somehow cheated.

The main protagonist of the story is Lexicanium Antros, as he is drawn into the circle around Mephiston. And the growing mystery of the world of Divinus Prime, and the events unfolding there. We see how Antros grows as he deals with Mephiston and the ordeals surrounding him, as well Mephistons equerry, Epistolary Rhacelus whom isnt sure Anthros is capable of reaching to such lofty heights yet. Supporting cast blood angels is two squads from the fourth company, and their captain with techmarine and sanguinary priest.

The whole quest bounds in how Mephiston is trying to understand what which made him capable of escaping the flaw, and the nature of what which lies behind it. And why he is seeking Divinus Prime, as it seems to hold a clue. The parts with Mephiston's self examination is where I find the true meat of the book is.

Overall the story seems fairly selfcontained, no overt links to the previous titles about Mephiston, or involving him, beyond his quest to understand the Flaw. But what which the librarians hides in their quarters on Baal has never been shown before.

It was the pull of the mystery in the story that drew me through with anticipiation... But I already stated my oppinion on consequence.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I enjoyed it. Nice to get a little bit of a better understanding of Mephiston. Nice powers being thrown around, and psykers are the only reason I read 40K, even if that makes me shallow. Heh. I sure hope there's at least another book coming, because the ending is very unsatisfactory.


----------

